# Composition for Violin and Koto



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I composed a short piece entitled "Autumn Melancholy" for violin and koto. I'm always appreciative of any feedback or comments.






Thanks,

Hanako


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice. I love folk music, and I always appreciate it when instruments of different cultures are combined so fluidly as they are here.

Well done!


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

holy crap I'm gonna have to listen to this more later tonight!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very effective fusion of two different instruments. I love the sound of the Koto, though I never before knew the name of the instrument. At first I expected that since the piece was so short that it would have an ineffective, rushed or cut-off ending, but I was wrong. I think that it was composed with the length in mind and ended very effectively.


----------

